
E-Ink Technology Transitions from eReader Screens to Keyboards - felipebueno
http://goodereader.com/blog/e-paper/e-ink-technology-transitions-from-ereader-screens-to-keyboards/
======
felipebueno
Imagine how easy it would be changing from QWERTY to Dvorak or whatever other
keyboard layout. I want it and I want it now! =)

